# Livery Yards Near Yeovil



## Pollyconk (15 February 2015)

Hi,

I am relocating in September because of work from North Yorkshire all the way down to Yetminster near Yeovil in Dorset and as I have no previous experience of the area, it would be really helpful if anyone could point me in the right direction of a decent livery yard in the local area!

Just looking for a quiet little yard with lots of hacking and a school - any recommendations would be super 

Thanks!!


----------



## Shazzababs (16 February 2015)

I'm based the other side of Yeovil, and don't know much about that area (apart from its pretty near where William Fox Pitt lives).

If you are coming down for a Recce then the best places for ads are Mole Valley Feeds in Yeovil (they have a board by the exit).  You will also need to get hold of the Blackmore Vale Magazine, its the local free ads type magazine.  Comes out on Friday, but is generally gold dust by Saturday afternoon.  The tend to have some copies in Mole Valley I think.  I also believe that they will post it to you for a fee.


----------



## hobo (16 February 2015)

As above really Blackmore Vale Magazine will give you some idea's and also if you have not sorted somewhere to live yet you will find plenty of properties to rent, buy in it. Hacking is not great but nice lanes. Depending where in North Yorkshire you come from you will like it round here. I lived near York and the riding was terrible Dorset has a lot more to offer.


----------



## Strangermouse (19 May 2015)

Hi, did you find anywhere? I am also currently relocating to the area & looking for a small livery yard.


----------



## Vicky4567 (19 May 2015)

There are a couple in Yetminster, one is Cookoo Hill Livery Yard and another is Mallows Farm.  Hope this helps


----------



## Strangermouse (19 May 2015)

Thank you, I'll have a look into them.


----------

